# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Zastava M70 Trigger Adjustment

## William

Hey all, I was looking for some time for information on adjusting the Zastava's trigger,
As far as I understand this info is good for the M70 and M85 which both have the same adjustable trigger not the bog standard Mauser trigger.
The trigger is called the Mark x trigger in the states if anyone wants to double check this.

There are two adjustment screws at the front of the trigger and two more at the back.

(1) Front of trigger, lower: Safety adj. screw....Used to compensate for wear in safety bolt ie. trigger slop with safety engaged. Adj. by turning screw CW until trigger movement is eliminated with safety on.

(2) Front of trigger, top: Adjusts weight of pull. Turn CCW to decrease trigger pull. Will adjust down to approx. 2lb pull.

(3) Rear of trigger, lower. Stop or overtravel adjustment. To adjust for minimum over travel. With bolt closed, striker in fired position. Turn CW all the way in, then back off 1/8th turn.

(4) Rear of trigger, top. Sear engagement adjustment screw. To adjust for minimum sear engagement: Bolt closed, action cocked. Safety off, empty chamber (or dummy round). Turn adj. CW ubtil sear releases, then back off 1/4 turn.

After doing any trigger adjustments, slam the bolt home a few times to check for striker fall and add more sear miss-engagement. You might want to bounce the butt on the ground a few times also.

I got this info from a forum about the Remington 798 which is the same gun.
The guy who posted it got it from "Bolt Action Rifles" by Frank de Haas

I hope this helps any guys looking like I was.

And remember if you don't fell confident mucking with the trigger, just don't touch it, take it to a gunsmith.
Cheers

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks. I'm filing this one away.

----------


## Petros_mk

legend... thanks Will, this will be useful.....

what sort of accuracy are you getting from the zastava m70? 
Got mine couple of weeks ago, waiting on a scope to arrive. so haven't fired it yet.

----------


## William

Out of the box with cast rounds it was around 1.5MOA, with spitzers it was around 1MOA and just under.
Did you get it with the plastic stock? I had to trim a bit out of the barrel channel of the bat as it was touching the barrel.
I'll let you know how it turns out after my stock stabilizer and bedding compounds arrive.

----------


## Petros_mk

Plastic.
I've noticed I have the same on my stock. at the tip of the forehand it touches the barrel on one side more than the other. Other than that you can slide a note all the way to the action.

----------


## Petros_mk

I took the Zastava out yesterday. Shooting Remington Express Corelokt 150gr. I got down to 2 inches at 100m....
First time firing a big calibre so I was a bit excited. I think the factory trigger pull is a bit stiff too... 

If I start thinking extensively, a 2inch with factory loads, inexperienced shooter and heavy trigger. Then what would I get with a hand-loads, bit of practice and some trigger adjustment.
I don't think I will fiddle around with any of the stock, bedding or anything. Bit of practice and I'm off deer shooting when I can.

Quite happy so far with the Zastava...

Couple of photos...

----------


## Toby

Minute of deer as it is

----------


## puku

Did the red one go faster?

----------


## Petros_mk

nah... I had only 6 shots left. So I fired 2 at each target and gave my father 1 round on each target.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good enough for deer.
Probably shoots better than that both of your Dads shots are left of yours if you had shot the third quite probably would have been in with the other two.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> Good enough for deer.
> Probably shoots better than that both of your Dads shots are left of yours if you had shot the third quite probably would have been in with the other two.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly what I thought when he said about his dad shooting

----------


## nor-west

Like all rifles they can be fussy but Brian got his 7mm rem mag shooting a tiny clover leaf with 160 Barnes and H1000. You just need to persevere to find the right load.

----------


## William

I've just finished stabilizing the fore end on mine now, the next step is to bed it. but I agree, it is good for deer hunting right out of the box.

----------


## Petros_mk

Progress Photos Will... Progress Photos? Where are they?

----------


## gadgetman

I found mine improved when it was suppressed. The plastic stock is very flexible in the pistol grip and I suspect the reduction in recoil cut back the amount it flexed.

----------


## William

So, Update that was way over due. I've now bedded the action.
Took it out for a test drive at 500m and it was sending them into the bullseye after I got my drop and scope sorted, very happy with my first bedding job and I think I'll put the Zastava away and start on a new rifle.

----------

